# What type of call?



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

*What type of call do you prefer?*​
Slate527.78%Box211.11%Mouth1055.56%Electronic00.00%Other15.56%


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I have used a slate call for a year now and I haven't had that many problems but they are such a hassle to carry around and you make so much movement when calling and I don't know if it would be better to go with a mouth call or if they are hard to learn or what to buy or if I should just stay with my call I have now.....any suggestions?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You left off a selection. All of the above. Or at least, most of the above. One of my two favorite tricks is to use two or even three calls in the same sequence and making different types of calls in an attempt to sound like a whole flock of turkeys. It takes more than one call to do that.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

If I were you id keep with whatever you feel most comfortable with. If you think you make too much movement then maybe look into a push pull call for when you get them close


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

I use most everything available on the market , but still my favorite call to use is a wingbone,which is homemade. Just something special about killing a turkey with your own call. I've made a few slates too but "love that wingbone" :lol:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm with iwantabuggy, I like to mix it up with a mouth and slate or box. It all depends on what combo strikes their fancy, but when they get close I drop it to just the mouth. I do this so I can be ready for the shot.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea i use a box call for when they are out 70+ yards once they get in to about 40 or 50 i flick of the saftey, then revert to my mouth call.

then again i dont use a blind, i just sit in the woods and cover myself up what not around the legs and waist.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd try a diaphragm. They sometimes come with a CD and you can practice in your car or whereever you have a player. You'd be surprised. I a couple of days you can make a decent cluck. Not as hard as it might sound, but I'd try a beginners first though. They are much easier to make sound with.

You're right. They really limit the amount of movement you make. THat's what I like about them. They sound good too.

Good luck,
Dan


----------

